# Quali sono le parole chiave più cercate su internet, in tempo reale?



## admin (7 Giugno 2013)

Quali sono le *parole più cercate dagli utenti* dei vari *motori di ricerca* (Google, Bing, Yahoo, e altri) in tempo reale, nell'ultimo *giorno*, nell'ultimo *mese* o nell'*anno* appena trascorso? Online, ci sono diversi siti e tool che permettono di *consultare* queste statistiche. Utili, tra le altre, anche per farsi un'idea della società nella quale viviamo. Quali sono le mode, cosa va per la maggiore e per cercare di capire i gusti delle persone. Ormai internet è diventato un compagno di tutti i giorni, fruibile anche quando si è per strada. Di conseguenza, le ricerche effettuate online vanno di pari passo con i gusti reali, e di tutti i giorni, delle persone comuni.

Come detto, ci sono molti siti che permettono di trovare le parole, le *keywords*, i termini, le *parole chiave* (chiamiamoli come vogliamo) più ricercate dagli utenti. E molto, spesso, questi tool, sono sviluppati dagli stessi motori di ricerca. *Google* in primis. Vediamoli

1) Google *Zeitgeist*: permette di trovare le parole più cercate su google anno per anno (2013, 2012, 2011,2010 e così via) o mese per mese. Permette anche di selezionare le categorie all'interno delle quali vogliamo scoprire i termini più ricercati. E' possibile effettuare le ricerche per ogni specifica nazione. 

2) Google *Trend*: permette, al pari di Zeitgeist, di vedere le keywords più utilizzate del giorno. Al momento, non sembrano essere presenti statistiche (anche in tempo reale) per l'Italia. Ma a breve dovrebbero essere inserite.

3) *Yahoo! Buzz*: le parole più ricercate su Yahoo

4) *Lycos 50*: le 50 parole più cercate su Lycos

Ovviamente, per fruire ogni singolo sito riportato, basterà digitare nel campo ricerca del proprio browser il nome "Zeitgeist" e poi cliccare sul primo risultato che appare.


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2013)

È uscito il Google Zeitgeist 2013, questo il video di presentazione:


----------

